# headphone in india in 5k range for surrounding sound and good bass



## vikrraal (Dec 27, 2013)

Hii everyone

i'm planning to buy a headphone in 5000INR for listening music and sometimes movies.
i'll mostly use it on my lappy and sometimes with my HTC one x+. 
so plz suggest me some good products with rich bass,good surround sound and sound isolation.
i'm not an audiophile and this is my first buy of a headphone. 
without the help of the audiophiles like you i cannot find any good products. so help me accordingly plz.

plz reply guys...there may be a deal for this christmas of u'r suggested product...so plz plz reply anyone !!


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 27, 2013)

You can go for Skullcandy S6HSDZ-072 Hesh 2.0 Headphone (White) .


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 27, 2013)

Is the surrounding sound is good?  It'll be really cool if there's a headphone in this price tag for home theater like sound..


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

Tarun Singh said:


> You can go for Skullcandy S6HSDZ-072 Hesh 2.0 Headphone (White) .



That headphone is crap...
Source: Personal experience... Worst 4k I ever spent!!!  

@op
Fill up the questionnaire...


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 27, 2013)

Thn What would u suggest ?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

Denon AH-D510R Headset - Denon: Flipkart.com
or
Sennheiser HD 439 Headphone - Sennheiser: Flipkart.com

Are you open to importing from US???


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 27, 2013)

No...I don't want to import


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> No...I don't want to import





Hmmm... That closes a lot of doors for you... 

Maybe @Hakimtai or @Incinerator will be of more help to you... Try PMing them...


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 27, 2013)

Does importing will cost more than 5k?  And eBay and Amazon are not reliable for buying headphones...that's why i'm hesitating


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> Does importing will cost more than 5k?  And eBay and Amazon are not reliable for buying headphones...that's why i'm hesitating



eBay is definitely not reliable for headphones... With Amazon, I have had good experience... 

About importing, yeah, it may cost more than 5k... Depends on what you buy...


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 27, 2013)

I can extend my budget to Max 7k including the shipping charge... 
My requirements are same as I have mentioned before ..den what what will be your suggestionse ?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> I can extend my budget to Max 7k including the shipping charge...
> My requirements are same as I have mentioned before ..den what what will be your suggestionse ?




Well, one of my friends recently imported the Grado SR-60i and they kick ass!!! 
Amazon.com: Grado Prestige Series SR-60i Padded Headphones: Electronics

You can go for that, or it's elder sibling, the SR-80i depending on how much you want to spend... 
Amazon.com : Grado Prestige Series SR80i Stereo Headphone : Electronics


But, do remember, importing those means no warranty in India... 


Edit:

Hey, you are in lots of luck... The Grado SR60i is available from Pristine Note!!! That means you are gonna get some kind of warranty too!!!  

Grado SR60i [Grado SR60i] : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India

If you are gonna buy the Signature Acoustics C-12 from them, you might as well buy the SR60i from them too... That way you might even get a sweet deal of around 5k for the SR60i!!! 

They have the SR80i listed too!!! 

Edit 2:

Just notice that both are out of stock in Pristine Note... Guess you are out of luck... 

Mind you, if you are a serious basshead, then you are better off getting Audio Technica ATH-M50 then the Grados mentioned above... 

Though it's gonna cost you around 10k!!!


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 28, 2013)

I am really thankful to you for searching these deals for me..
but no luck in pristinnote..
but there's a offer for c-12 in snapdeal ..I'm going for it.. my iem search is finished for this year..I'll look for those headphone models u have mentioned..


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> I am really thankful to you for searching these deals for me..
> but no luck in pristinnote..
> but there's a offer for c-12 in snapdeal ..I'm going for it.. my iem search is finished for this year..I'll look for those headphone models u have mentioned..




Okay... Cheers mate!!!  And, hope you have a great time with those C-12s... Do post a quick review here if you get the time!!! 

P.S.: What's the offer on Snapdeal like???


----------



## vikrraal (Dec 28, 2013)

sure sure..but I can review as a amateur only


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

vikrraal said:


> sure sure..but I can review as a amateur only



Except @hakimtai, we are all amateurs!!!


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 16, 2014)

can i get a decent surrounding sound like 5.1 systems in 5k range ?? mostly for movies and music and must be available in india...


----------



## vikrraal (Jan 19, 2014)

Plz reply sumone..


----------

